
Built to Flip: Y Combinator's Startups - Sam_Odio
http://valleywag.com/tech/built-to-flip/y-combinators-startups-260387.php
======
Sam_Odio
_Y Combinator's one success story, Reddit, sold before it was making revenue._

Actually, reddit did have revenue when it was sold. I think it was also
profitable. To be fair, the revenue was low (my wild guess is about
$50-$150k/yr). A big reason why it was so low was because they decided to
focus on speed & usability over advertising/profit. They probably could've
made much more had they been trying to monetize their traffic.

Valleywag's been rather negative about YC & it's startups recently. Seems like
they're trolling for linkbait.

~~~
danielha
There's a very narrow view that's become popular regarding YC. No one is
claiming 100% success rate, or even a guarantee of good value companies. Take
the program for what it is -- an invaluable launching pad for entrepreneurs
who can make the most of YC's added value.

------
far33d
For some reason if a VC dumps $10m each into 100 companies and none of them is
very successful, it's part of the business.

YC puts $15-20k into 20 companies and one has a (major) liquidity event and
that's a failure? wtf?

